# Daisy's Diary



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Well Daisy is doing very well! We all had a fabby day out in Wendover Woods yesterday. Daisy even had her own lunch bag to store her chicken wings in! 

Today my brood have left Daisy and I at home on our own so I have just come back from a lovely walk and was very brave and let Daisy off the lead! We met two lovely JRT/Staffie crosses and their owner and Daisy had a great time chasing them. She was quite unsure about joining in to begin with!

Toilet training is going great no accidents except night time crate ones which is a huge step!  She is still howling at night but getting better. She also whines if I am not around so I really need to start going out and leaving her with the husband and building up her confidence being left alone.

She is a little angel! :love-eyes:

Anyway...now for the fluffy bits!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Sarah - glad it is all going well - love the photos - she really is gorgeous and a dark version of Beau X


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Graet photos ,loving the doggy lunchbox ha ha


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely update Sarah ... enjoy your day of peace with Daisy  spoil her ... 

I was up early with my two, bathed, walked and now baking for them ... yes I am cockapoo'ed


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

All sounds great, I love walking in woods looks fab x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Love the pictures and the doggie bag!!

She seems like she is settling in nicely with you all now- so pleased for you all


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

Looks like you all had a fun day out Daisy looks very happy!! not to mention beautiful!  The weather was not so bad yesterday, hubby and myself took Maple out to Southport. We had a great afternoon out along the sand banks we walked for miles. Its funny though when we are out and about on our walks we always meet other dogs and their owners but we never bump into any other Cockerpoos


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

She is beautiful Sarah, what a happy day


----------

